# November '06 Challenge Photos - "Soft Focus" - Sponsored by Lensbabies.com



## TwistMyArm (Dec 1, 2006)

This is a slightly smaller turn out this month, but still some great entries. All 25 photos can be viewed at the following link:

Soft Focus

Also thanks again to Lensbabies.com for sponsoring another great challenge.

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB, but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the gallery.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced.

Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before voting. The photos may not be sorted in the correct order so to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of the page and where it says "Display Options" ensure you select Sorted By: "Image Name" Sort Order: "Ascending" and then click on the "Show Images" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know.

The winner of the photo challenge will be contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that the winner is announced. If the winner does not respond to the PM within 30 days they will not receive their prize and it will be put towards a future challenge. If we are unable to ship the intended prize to the winner do to his/her location we will provide another prize of equal value. 

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## astrostu (Dec 1, 2006)

(Non-specific photo comment)  Neat submissions.  It's interesting to see how everyone interpreted the theme.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 1, 2006)

Hmm, I guess my vote here will not go with most of you 

To be honest, I don't really like most of the submissions personally... probably this is due to the the soft focus thing


----------



## Funky (Dec 4, 2006)

Not to be a downer or anything but theres photo's that are winning and they have nothing to do with soft focus....


----------



## astrostu (Dec 4, 2006)

Funky said:
			
		

> Not to be a downer or anything but theres photo's that are winning and they have nothing to do with soft focus....



I agree that there are definitely some photos ahead of others that don't seem to represent "soft focus" by much stretch of the phrase, but I didn't want to be the first to say so ...


----------



## Funky (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm glad to see you see what im seeing. im not saying that there&#8217;s some bias voting but honestly when there&#8217;s a picture in full focus or a snapshot that also has nothing to do with soft focus, and its beating out pictures that are of the criteria...yea its not right. i think pictures should be screened before being put up for the contests.


----------



## astrostu (Dec 4, 2006)

Funky said:
			
		

> I'm glad to see you see what im seeing. im not saying that theres some bias voting but honestly when theres a picture in full focus or a snapshot that also has nothing to do with soft focus, and its beating out pictures that are of the criteria...yea its not right. i think pictures should be screened before being put up for the contests.



Yes, well, having submitted one that DID follow the theme, I'm just slightly bitter, but that's up to the admins and the sponsor to decide.


----------



## blue-rat (Dec 6, 2006)

This monthly competition thing is great, I can't wait to give it a go myself.

I was torn between two entries here but in the end I went for the one that was most unique. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Claff (Dec 6, 2006)

I like the monthly competition but couldn't wrap my mind around the "soft focus" theme. To me it souned like "out of focus" and when I shoot something out of focus I delete it.

I'd probably do better with a much more simple theme like "take pictures of a stop sign".


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 8, 2006)

In PM&#8217; sent to another member about this challenge. I commend to him that based on the submissions that &#8220;it seemed to me that some people clearly do not understand soft focus&#8221;. His reply was &#8220;There were plenty of shallow DOF and even a few out of focus...but not many Soft focus&#8221;

Funky & Astrostu, If people do not understand what soft focus is how can they vote for the for what is the best soft focus, I sorry if you but off buy the out come

I hope no one is offended by this post


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 8, 2006)

Claff said:
			
		

> I like the monthly competition but couldn't wrap my mind around the "soft focus" theme. To me it souned like "out of focus" and when I shoot something out of focus I delete it.
> 
> I'd probably do better with a much more simple theme like "take pictures of a stop sign".


Soft focus is not out of focus, #3 is nice example of soft focus, IMO about 9 of the submissions have some level of soft focus

I hope no one is offended by this post


----------



## TwistMyArm (Dec 9, 2006)

Yes it's true that some are better examples then others, but we do want to thank everyone who participated.
So now it appears we have a three way tie with photos 02,14, and 21, all receiving six votes. As indicated in the Challenge FAQs the Moderators will determine the winner. We will announce the official winner in 3 days.
Congrats to everyone.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey everyone thanks for your patience. It has been decided by the mods and admins that photo21 - Through My Glasses is the winner of the November photo challenge. The winning photo was submitted by Tantalus. Congrats Tantalus!


----------



## abraxas (Dec 13, 2006)

The choice was obvious- great photo.  Congrats Tantalus!!!


----------



## Puscas (Dec 13, 2006)

congrats!










pascal


----------



## Tantalus (Dec 13, 2006)

*Jumps up and down on the couch and scream "I won!"*

:hugs:  to everyone who voted for me! 

Yes, I really wear glasses so the idea is a no-brainer.


----------



## karissa (Dec 21, 2006)

Congratulations, wonderful capture.


----------



## RMThompson (Dec 24, 2006)

I think part of the problem here is describing what soft focus is. The winning picture was AWESOME, but did it really have a "soft focus" theme? That could be debated.

Perhaps on future themes that have to do with a specific technique a few examples can be shown?

That should clear up any confusion!


----------

